

Recipe Recommendation Using Ingredient Networks - mhb
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1111.3919v3.pdf

======
mhb
NPR discussion:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2012/11/19/165294248/could-...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2012/11/19/165294248/could-
nate-silver-predict-how-good-your-pumpkin-pie-will-be)

